# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΨΥΞΗ   ΣΕ  ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΟΛΛΗΣΗΣ  ΧΑΛΚΟΥ

## mariost

ΨΥΞΗ   ΣΕ  ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΟΛΛΗΣΗΣ  ΧΑΛΚΟΥ

[COLOR=var(--blue-link)]https://youtu.be/6PWg2bQbw6Q
[/COLOR]
Μία  εύκολη   κατασκευή που βελτιώνει κατά πολύ  μία  μικρή   συσκευή ηλεκτροκόλλησης   χαλκού. Με   την προσθήκη ανεμιστήρα βελτιώνεται  κατά πολύ  η  ψύξη της συσκευής με αποτέλεσμα  να αυξάνεται  κατά  πολύ  ο χρόνος  συνεχούς χρήσης (χωρίς διακοπή από το θερμικό ασφαλείας ή τον θερμοστάτη σε παλαιότερα μοντέλα)  και  η διάρκεια  ζωής  του μηχανήματος. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι  εμφανές  κατά  τους θερινούς  μήνες όπου  η εξωτερική  θερμοκρασία  είναι  μεγάλη  και η απαγωγή θερμότητας  πιο  δύσκολη.

----------


## selectronic

Γιατί 12V ανεμιστήρας, που είναι και πλαστικός και μπορεί να λιώσει με τον καιρό?
Καλύτερα στο ίδιο μέγεθος 240Vac ανεμιστήρας με μεταλλικό σκελετό ΙΜΗΟ...

----------


## νεκταριοος

εγω θα διαφωνισω και θα πω οτι ο ανεμιστηρας πρεπει να ΑΠΑΓΕΙ  απο μπροστα προς τα πισω ετσι ειναι το σωστο   καθωτι μπωρει να ειναι και 220 β και να ειναι σε συνεχη λειτουργεια  σβησει αναψη η μηχανη.

----------

Κυριακίδης (20-07-20)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> να ΑΠΑΓΕΙ απο μπροστα προς τα πισω ετσι ειναι το σωστο


Μήπως καλύτερα από κάτω ώς είσοδο αέρα και έξοδο από πάνω (περιοχή χερούλι μεταφοράς )

----------

